# Another Roman Church HDR shot



## JRE313 (Mar 13, 2012)

I really hope i did a good job with this one. The preacher almost threw  me out of the church. After looking at this photo for a couple of min,  To me i does not even look like a typical HDR photo. Did i do something  wrong?


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 13, 2012)

Why do you feel it doesn't look like a typical HDR photograph. To me it certainly does.


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree with Joel this looks like a great processed HDR. You know I am honest with you and have helped you so I would not lie.....with that said hats off to you and your processing!!Its nice to see that you have taken my words
and advice and implemented it in your photos. 

This is soft yet sharp just the way I like it. You have great range in lighting and should be proud!!!


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 13, 2012)

This is unreal. Excellent picture

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## JRE313 (Mar 14, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> I agree with Joel this looks like a great processed HDR. You know I am honest with you and have helped you so I would not lie.....with that said hats off to you and your processing!!Its nice to see that you have taken my wordsand advice and implemented it in your photos. This is soft yet sharp just the way I like it. You have great range in lighting and should be proud!!!


VIP thank for kind wordsI really toned down what I normally do to images because of the normal comments I getI play alot of videogames and I am used to graphics and colors being over the top so I used to think this is how you process the colors in HDR  I did not do alot to this one and I was thinking should I do more or risk overlooking it


----------



## nos33 (Mar 14, 2012)

besides the crooked look, i like it.  It is most definately and HDR picture.


----------



## Scuba (Mar 14, 2012)

This totally looks like a HDR to me. Besides the fact that I am not a fan of heavy processing and cooked HDR's, whatever that is in the bottom left with the red sign on it keeps grabbing my attention.  I would try and remove that as I feel it detracts from the image and doesn't seem to fit either as it seems modern compared to the stone work etc.  Also just noticed the motion sensor on the right....I would take that out too.


----------



## HDR (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi,

I love HDR pictures and I have been creating HDR photos.. I just loved how this HDR photo looks so matte and like a creative painting! Can you give me some instructions on how to achieve this? I really want to learn this technique..

Thanks!


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 29, 2012)

Very nice!  It looks like a painting and that's what I try to get in a lot of my shots.  Nice!  It's a little bit crooked, but that's easily fixed.

Danny


----------



## Hobbytog (Jun 29, 2012)

Good classic interior HDR image.


----------



## john5189 (Jun 29, 2012)

Surely the OP's point is that it does not look like a normal photo, but a surrealist interpretation.
I have never managed to get a HDR that looks natural.
AND I like the photo, but I like the dreamy SciFi painting effect.

I suppose it depends on how much interpolation the software has to mnake to balance the shade and highlights


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 29, 2012)

I dig it...


----------



## LShooter (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like surreal HDR. I like it.


----------

